# Why are Maden brushes so popular?



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Why are Maden brushes so popular? It sounds like a lot of you have them? Are they good for long hair or short? Are the soft on the skin? With me being my curious self, I wanna know. :blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Alex said:


> Why are Maden brushes so popular? It sounds like a lot of you have them? Are they good for long hair or short? Are the soft on the skin? With me being my curious self, I wanna know. :blush:


I bought my first one (black) in 2004 and am still using it. Every brush I had before that (All System, CC, and others) would need replacing after about 6 months because the pins would start breaking away from the pad. My black Madan is still going strong.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For one thing they do not have balls on the ends of the pins as do so many other brands, so they go through the hair with less pulling. They are just very well designed. My DH used MiMi's brush when we moved and he couldn't find his own brush. He has longish, fine, but thick hair and it gets really tangled. He said it was the best brush he ever used. Someday, I'm going to get one for him.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do like the Madden brushes, but in all honesty, my favorite brush is my Chris Christensen fusion. I have had it for a few years and it is in perfect condition. It seems to do the best of all my various brush colloection!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like the Madan brushes a lot (they go through the coat very easily) but I sure haven't had the longevity that mary has had! Wow, that's impressive!!! Some of my pins fall out or get pushed in - but they aren't very pricey so easy to replace.


----------

